# Verschenke 1x2 gamescom Wildcard-Tickets an gewisse Community-Mitglieder



## McDrake (7. August 2014)

Ich hatte Glück und hab doch tatsächlich gewonnen. 
Nun möchte ich meiner Ankündigung Taten folgen lassen und gebe die Tix weiter.

Es handelt sich um Tickets für den Mittwoch ab 14:00 (laut Wettbewerb)
Wer also da hin will und alt eingesessen (siehe Ankündigung) ist,
der/dir soll sich hier melden.


----------



## MysteriousScaRe (7. August 2014)

Was bedeutet denn "eingessen"


----------



## Loosa (7. August 2014)

Wahre Eingesessene haben das PCG-Logo fest auf's Steißbein montiert. Oder in die Retina gebrannt. 

Feine Aktion McDrake. Irgendwie bekäme ich ja jetzt doch Messelust, aber hab für so einen Ausflug keine Zeit...


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2014)

MysteriousScaRe schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn "eingessen"



bedeutend mehr als 5 Postings innerhalb von 15 Monaten


----------



## MysteriousScaRe (7. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> bedeutend mehr als 5 Postings innerhalb von 15 Monaten



Ist mir schon klar  Bin ja ne Forenleiche.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2014)

Ja will denn keiner hin?
Sachen gibt's. 
Muss ich mir echt Gedanken über eine Zufallsschenkung machen.
Hmm


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja will denn keiner hin?
> Sachen gibt's.
> Muss ich mir echt Gedanken über eine Zufallsschenkung machen.
> Hmm



ich wollte schon hin, aber erst später ._.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2014)

Ich würd die ja nehmen, aber nun kann ich Mittwoch wohl doch nicht... ^^  aber wieso hast Du überhaupt bei der Verlosung mitgemacht, wenn Du eh nie hinwolltest??? ^^


und zum Prozedere: musst du die Tickets dann erst noch nach D senden, oder wartet Amboss nur darauf, dass Du ihm ne Anschrift nennst?


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würd die ja nehmen, aber nun kann ich Mittwoch wohl doch nicht... ^^  aber wieso hast Du überhaupt bei der Verlosung mitgemacht, wenn Du eh nie hinwolltest??? ^^



Wie beim Wettbewerb geschrieben:
*(Ich mach nur mit, damit die Chance steigt, dass alteingesessene User ein Ticket bekommen und nicht einfach "Neuanmelder" 
Sollte ich Tix gewinnen, werde ich sie weiterleiten)
*
Ich hätte eine Zugfahrt von über fünf Stunden (ein Weg). Darum geh ich nicht hin.



> und zum Prozedere: musst du die Tickets dann erst noch nach D senden, oder wartet Amboss nur darauf, dass Du ihm ne Anschrift nennst?


Nein, es sind Codes, welche hier eingelöst werden.

Und Du musst ja nix sagen:
JETZT kannst Du ja auch nicht


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. August 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte bei VGZ vor Kurzem jemand noch Tickets gesucht. Ich schau mal, ob ich den Thread finde...

Edit: Gefunden: http://forum.videogameszone.de/troedelmarkt/9309501-suche-gamescom-tickets.html


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte bei VGZ vor Kurzem jemand noch Tickets gesucht. Ich schau mal, ob ich den Thread finde...
> 
> Edit: Gefunden: [suche] Gamescom Tickets



Hihihi

Du meinst da, wo LOXX noch gestern gepusht hat, dass es hier noch nen Wettbewerb gebe?

Ok.
Wenn bis morgen Abend sich hier keiner Meldet, wende ich mich mal da hin.
Dachte nicht, dass das so ein Aufwand wird, sowas zu verschenken


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hihihi
> 
> Du meinst da, wo LOXX noch gestern gepusht hat, dass es hier noch nen Wettbewerb gebe?
> 
> ...



hat es sich doch gelohnt  find ich übrigens ne sehr schöne Geste von dir, die Karten zu verschenken


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und Du musst ja nix sagen:
> JETZT kannst Du ja auch nicht


 jo, denn weil ich die Karten nicht bekommen hab, hab ich DANACH dann Pläne für Mittwoch gemacht 


Vlt. findest Du ja auch im PCGH-Forum jemanden, falls LOX-TT nur eine Karte braucht und nicht beide -  da ist ja deutlich mehr los als hier (für mich schon ZU viel, daher bin ich auch lieber hier  )


----------



## CoDBFgamer (9. August 2014)

Gilt ich als "alteingesessene User" ?
Falls ja würd ich die Tickets nehmen.


----------

